

Sony announce PlayStation Store, PlayStation framework for Android - ajg1977
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/27/sony-announces-playstation-suite/

======
DjDarkman
> Sony just dropped a bomb on the Japanese stage

"Someone set up us the bomb"

"We get signal... main screen turn on"

Hello gentlemen, all your games are belong to us.

I think smartphones are currently too limited for gaming. You can create some
touchscreen/accelerometer based games, but still I think a resistant D-Pad and
two buttons should be mandatory for phones, or maybe if Android would add
support for attaching a real(preferably smaller) controller... that would be
an improvement.

I don't think hardware speed is an issue for mobile gaming anymore though.

~~~
DrJokepu
The billions of dollars smartphone game developers make disagree with you. I
can't find exact numbers but a quick Google session reveals that total console
game sales ($11-12 billion) are not far ahead of mobile game sales (a
significant portion of total mobile app sales, estimated to be around $5
billion).

Given the rate smartphone sales and smartphone app sales grow, I don't think
it will take a long time until mobile game sales with overtake console game
sales.

~~~
DjDarkman
I didn't imply they are not making money, I didn't even touch the financial
side of this, I just said that the lack of "proper" game controllers is a
limiting factor, which should be addressed.

> Given the rate smartphone sales and smartphone app sales grow, I don't think
> it will take a long time until mobile game sales with overtake console game
> sales.

I don't think we will see that anytime soon, you won't get big screen
experience from mobile phones that you can get from playing on your favorite
console on a Full HD screen.

------
rkwz
_Sony says the next-generation PlayStation Portable will be compatible with
games developed for PlayStation Suite right off the bat._

Also, I think these PlayStation Suite games require proper buttons, either
virtual on-screen or real. So, these games could also be played on PS3 as
well. Sony looked at what MS did with Wp7+Xbox and took it one step further.

So, I hope, games developed for PS suite could run on PS3+PSP2+PSPhones!

------
r3demon
Good for Sony, but not so good for Android as it's becoming even more
fragmented.

~~~
bryanlarsen
By that logic, iOS is fragmented because there are over 200,000 apps
available, most of which duplicate functionality available in other apps.

------
0xEA
Too little, too late.

~~~
ajg1977
Nah, I don't think so, if only because it's still really really early in the
mobile revolution. But this is really big for Android devices (that support
the spec...) for three other reasons:

1) It gives them a huge library of premium titles. There are a lot of really
good PSP titles which blow most iOS games out of the water.

2) It gives Android a premium, curated, and branded app store.

3) It should vastly cut down on device compatibility issues for developers.
There's still going to be multiple devices (and resolutions), but at least you
know a "PlayStation Certified" device will meet a certain minimum requirement.

